# Stronger animal welfare bill in Massachusetts passes in honor of Puppy Doe



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

In honor of Puppy Doe,https://www.arlboston.org/thanks-s2345-passes-massachusetts/ bill S. 2345 increases maximum penalties for animal abuse from 5 years to 7 years in prison and $2,500 to $5,000 in fines.

In addition, the bill requires veterinarians to report suspected animal abuse. Also included in the new law is the creation of a task force made up of experts in law enforcement, animal protection, veterinary medicine and the law to evaluate and suggest updates to the state’s cruelty statutes.

Slow like molasses in winter but progress just the same.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's amazing! We need more bills like that to prevent abuse to dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish laws like that would go into affect everywhere. Here in Alabama, there is very little if anything that can be done for animal abuse. At least to my knowledge. I'm an equine vet assistant at an all horse vet clinic, and we have had one or two come in that we have suspected abuse, but nothing any of the vets can do about it. If we had laws like that (that include horses) I would love it if our vets were required by law to report something suspicious.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I so don't understand why people would abuse animals. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't get it either. Pisses me off.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah. It's just ridiculous. People are just terrible.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> People are just terrible.


Bingo! You got it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

That POS that did that to Puppy Doe is from New Britain, seems to me Connecticut should have passed it as well. Every state should follow suit.

In my opinion the penalties are still not stiff enough, while in prison they should have a nice large room mate who abuses them daily, if you get my drift :wink:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

His new cellmate, Bubba, prefers blondes. I wonder what he looks like in a Marilyn Monroe wig. Blondes have _all_ the fun.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hahahaha. Oh wow.


----------

